# The Haunting of Vineyard Circle 2010



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

This is my 3rd haunt, second year of doing a walk-through. This year relied heavily on taking away the senses to enhance the scares. It played off your fears so you were scared before you encountered a scare. We had another great turnout and had tons of people come out of the woodwork to help. We got killer reviews from guests, with 100% (ya, for real) of people surveyed rating my haunt as leaps and bounds better than the pro haunt up the road from me. Not to brag, because many of you do way better work than me, but it's not bad for a one-man show that turns junk into scary stuff all year. This year I raised the bar for myself (because I compete with myself every year) by mixing all my own sound tracks, creating my own sound effects, adding tons of new sound equipment, building a dozen new props, and adding a Light-O-Rama contoller, which was hands down the thing that amazed people the most. We shot video with a stationary camera that we moved around through the night and a guy with a camera walking around. We didn't quite catch all the scares and effects in this video, but it did carture a lot of the highlights. Hope you enjoy! 2011 is in the works, even though I was going to take a year off this year. My 2011 haunt will tentatively be called "The House of the Dead: Dead and Breakfast". I'll keep you posted on that one. Here's my 2010 video:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool!! the butcher victims were great! . wow, what a line up of people to go thru!! I loved the kids at the end, "that was so cool" you did a fantastic job!! especially for only being your 3rd year!!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The cool thing is that the girl that played one of the butcher victims is my daughter, the other kid is my cousin's son, and his dad (my cousin) played the butcher (who we didn't catch on video, but I will post a picture of him). My 6 year old daughter painted some skulls for me, my wife popped popcorn and handed out candy, and the older neighborhood kids ran the mini-carnival I had set up in the front yard for the really small kids that wasn't scary. Almost everyone on the block gets involved somehow. We did have a few hundred come through, but it was no where near the 2009 attendance, I think because Halloween 2010 was a Sunday night, a school night. thanks for the kind words


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite credit - the "wherever we needed him" actor

Based on the scream level, I'd say your haunt was a huge success


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a pic of Tom about an hour before we opened. We created a butcher shop scene for him the past 2 years and it was always a fan favorite. Unfortunately for me, Tom moved to Texas, so I may put the butcher scene to rest, it won't be the same without him. On the positive side, he moved to the Dallas/Fort Worth area, so I can fly out there and go to Thrillvania now!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like a very cool walk-through! Excellent job!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the crowd had a good time, and a good scare.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Ya Spooky1, everyone had a great time. I try to make it scary, but not so bad that little kids can't enjoy it, however....I did have someone tell me recently that even though my 2010 haunt was far better than 2009, it wasn't scary enough. Now the gloves are coming off. 2011 will be an all-out effort to make people soil their pants! This year will not be little kid friendly. How dare someone challenge me...ha ha ha!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> I did have someone tell me recently that even though my 2010 haunt was far better than 2009, it wasn't scary enough. Now the gloves are coming off. 2011 will be an all-out effort to make people soil their pants! This year will not be little kid friendly. How dare someone challenge me...ha ha ha!


LOL...go get them Ryan!  Very cool walkthrough!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, just wish I could go through in person.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, just wish I could go through in person.


Thank you. I still need to work out some of the bugs, but it gets better every year


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great Job! That's great that you have so many people help you! Congrats!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Creep Cringle said:


> Great Job! That's great that you have so many people help you! Congrats!


I was overwhelmed with help in 2010, tons of people came out of the woodwork at the last minute to help with the set-up, work as actors, etc. I was stressing out because at first I didn't have enough actors. I ended up with too many! We actually rotated people out throughout the evening. It was a nice change because in 2009 I was basically on my own.


----------

